# Pre-configured 6's. I ordered one!



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all!

My dealer in PA. said they are getting a few preconfigured 645 coupe's. I was offered and (after 6 seconds of internal debate) accepted , a Sapphire black car with the Chateau standard leather with the Cold winter package, Premium sound, and chrome interior. Supposedly, He also had a Silver with black and a Sapphire with cream interior, both with the dark wood, which looks strange on the pics I've seen. I was originaly 6 on the list since I put a deposit down in October, but evidently everyone wants the convertible...~$7000 more and if i would accept the car as is I would get the coupe on the release date. 

I'm still sceptical, but it I saw the order slip.

I read that all BMW dealers will get a few of these preconfigured cars and they are due in early March, But I haven't heard the exact date. Evidently they are sitting at the dock waiting for the official release?!

Does anyone have any more information or the exact release date. Someone said they would be on show for a few days, then sold or lent out as demo's?. These cars have the smaller wheels but on various web sites there are 2 styles of 18" wheels. 

I'll have to wait and see how it comes in as I accepted it as (unseen). I hope it has the moonroof as this is an option in Europe I think, as are cup holders.

Am I excited? Trying to remain calm.

Thanks for listening,
Michael


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mikeg said:


> Am I excited? Trying to remain calm.
> 
> Thanks for listening,
> Michael


Here's what happens. BMW usually builds a round of "demos", such as the two 530 demos, the two X3 demos most recently. These cars are identical, and each dealer gets one of each. The Black/Red car you desrcribe is one such "demo" car-- every dealer has one coming in.

Dealers are supposed to use these vehicles for a given time period as their demos/show cars so that "they have something on the ground" to show customers. These cars are especially helpful up to and a few months after launch, why supply is built up. When the E60 came out, for example, we were sold out of 530s for several months, and at any given time, our two demos were the only two unsold ones in inventory. After enough time has surpassed and a dealer has adequate inventory to no longer require those cars, they can sell them.

I don't see how your dealer can sell it's Demo at the launch, unless they plan to keep another car around. BMW gives dealers a demo so that they'll actually keep it for a while, not so that they'll sell it.

As for the pre-configured cars, these are cars that are given to dealers after they are already built. BMW configures these cars, and then uses them to fill up a dealer's pipeline so that they have some unsold cars coming in ready for immediate sale, to help the launch. They do this all the time-- we received many such 530's, X3's, etc. These cars show up before the first ordered cars, because they were already built or in production and waiting assignment to a dealer by BMWNA. The dealer gets a few extra cars to sell to those people that "just have to have it", while also allowing the people that were already on the list the option of switching in to one of these cars, or waiting for their production number to come up to build a custom ordered car.


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the the info. I guess I have one of the pre-configured ones, as I assume it's not a demo. How would I know? I wouldn't be suprised if they used it to show off the new version, but not let people demo it. There are so few options that the one I accepted is the same as the one I would have ordered. I hope it's the same as a custom one...they wouldn't want the first ones out there to be duds...not a good selling point.

Do you know what comes standard on the car and what the offical release date is? I heard 3/8/04 somewhere in cyberspace.


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

oops...I'm logged on as my son. He has a 330xi, we're a BMW family. 

Mike


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

330Guy said:


> Thanks for the the info. I guess I have one of the pre-configured ones, as I assume it's not a demo. How would I know? I wouldn't be suprised if they used it to show off the new version, but not let people demo it. .


If it has miles on it, they used it as a demo. But I'd be pretty sure that they won't use a car they've already sold as a demo. BMW sets whatever rule it is about keeping a couple examples on the lot as demos, and they'll probably use only those for demos and then sell them in a couple of months once more of the cars start coming in and staying on the lot.


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

*No 6 in stock yet (2/24/04)*

As of today my dealer still doesn't have a firm date for the cars arrival. :dunno: He said nothing has changed and I'm still 12th on the list  My best estimate(to get my car) is sometime in Aug. :tsk:


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't get the idea that this would be a demo, but I'm not sure what the deal is. 

Either way, I'm supposed to get the car sometime in March, after the offical "launch".

I feel a little bit silly not knowing what all the standard items are. I think the adaptive steering is part of the sport package which I didn't get. I don't think I'll miss it. I don't know if the BMW lights on the door sills are part of the sport package or not. Another aspect of the premium sound system is a CD changer in the glove compartment. It also lists a CD and it looks like it's in the dashboard or is that the CD for the GPS...it couldn't come with 2 CD players, could it?

The car also comes Satellite ready, but without the Satellite radio. I do love the steering wheel heater...my 540 is equiped that way and I use it often.


Mike


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

*Is it worth buying a new 6 at a dealer 50 mi. away to get it sooner?*

I talked with a dealer 50 mi away in N.H. who said he had a new 6 coming in any day now.His scheduled date for delivery is Feb 27. It sounds like the same settup as the post from Pa. (No sport pkg) I really want the 19" wheels ,sport seats etc.He only has 6 people in line for new cars.(I'm 12th at my local dealer only 10 mi away) I bought my last car from my local dealer and I'll have it serviced by them. They say the soonest I can expect a car ordered through them is Aug.Does any one have an opinion as to the pros and cons of :dunno: buying from a dealer in the next state or waiting and going with my local one?


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

4th Coupe said:


> I talked with a dealer 50 mi away in N.H. who said he had a new 6 coming in any day now.His scheduled date for delivery is Feb 27. It sounds like the same settup as the post from Pa. (No sport pkg) I really want the 19" wheels ,sport seats etc.He only has 6 people in line for new cars.(I'm 12th at my local dealer only 10 mi away) I bought my last car from my local dealer and I'll have it serviced by them. They say the soonest I can expect a car ordered through them is Aug.Does any one have an opinion as to the pros and cons of :dunno: buying from a dealer in the next state or waiting and going with my local one?


Congrats on the 6ers, guys! :thumbup:

To answer your question, and I hope I am not being terribly obvious with my response, it's all about relationships and servicing. Building a new relationship with the out-of-state dealer should be relatively painless. It's the servicing issue that is really important. I am guessing that you will want to service the vehicle locally? If so, just talk to your local dealer and explain why you are doing what you are doing. They gotta understand. I wouldn't worry about it for the most part, unless the loaner issue is implicated negatively. Good luck, and post pics when you get the new ride.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

4th Coupe said:


> I talked with a dealer 50 mi away in N.H. who said he had a new 6 coming in any day now.His scheduled date for delivery is Feb 27. It sounds like the same settup as the post from Pa. (No sport pkg)
> 
> Very interesting. Did the dealer say when the delivered cars would be availible? I live in a cold state with lots of pot holes...19 inch rims scare me. I don't blame you for wanting the sport package though...once you're buying this car you might as well get the complete package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mikeg said:


> 4th Coupe said:
> 
> 
> > I talked with a dealer 50 mi away in N.H. who said he had a new 6 coming in any day now.His scheduled date for delivery is Feb 27. It sounds like the same settup as the post from Pa. (No sport pkg)
> ...


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Our dealer must have gotten some preconfigured 6er's in, because I saw one on the far side of the city a couple days ago with dealer new plates on it  looked goooood...the first Bangle design that I liked right out of the gate.


----------

